# DM of the Rings



## Nikitta

Our DM send us this link to a comic about LoTR as a modern D&D style game, if gamers were to play it today. I got quite a few laughs from it.

Twenty Sided » DM of the Rings I:The Copious Backstory


----------



## geoff_360

Hahaha - that's hilarious.


----------



## Boaz

I came across it eight years ago or so and followed it as it was made.  The author skewers power gaming, loot based narratives, lack of imagination, and our necessity for instant gratification.


----------

